# A Face only Captain America would love!



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

*Phatom of the Opera Pics*

BwaahahahahhhhAAAA!!!
http://groups.msn.com/AURORAMODELS/photos.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=849


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

PHANTAstic!

- GJS


----------



## General Ursus (May 28, 2000)

*Yikes!*











Captain America - NOT!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Egads. That would be a real slap in the face to American veterans.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

lookin' good Rich . glad i finally viewed this thread ( thought it was another CA face thang ) . btw , there's a millenium falcon headed yer way .
Ursus , thanks fer the laugh .
hb


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

Funny you should say that Trek Ace, I was just wondering about the viability of building up the "Let Freedom Ring" resin kit with the two Nazi soldiers converted to have the faces of Bush and Cheney, about to have their chickenhawk butts pummeled by Captain America himself.

http://culttvman.net/let_freedom_ring.html (sorry, no photoshop)


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Pummeled by John Kerry? :lol:


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

Uh, no . Pummeled by the real Cap, who was definately, positively, always right no matter what he did, without the hassle of political philosophizing other than which mailed fist to lead with


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Now I wish I'd never posted the thread.....I'm sick of Politics......


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

He looks more like Homer Simpson.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Darn, I thought I did a good job on 
The Phantom of the OPERA!!!!!!!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

And yer point?

You did!

MMM


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

F91 said:


> http://groups.msn.com/AURORAMODELS/photos.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=849


Gorgeous! :thumbsup: You're right about the cape. I'm often disappointed in kits that have static poses when just a wee bit of tweaking could have resulted in a really attention getting kit. 

As for the politics, I think the Phantom was third party.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

MonsterModelMan said:


> And yer point?
> 
> You did!
> 
> MMM


 Bob, My point was, The thread really had nothing to do with Captain America, Homer Simpson or Politics...... I'm just looking for a corner to curl up in, I guess!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

*Gotta give your thread a better tag title...it threw me*

Rich,

Don't you just hate it when you have a thread and it doesn't seem to stay the course? I just wish that if someone doesn't have anything intelligent to say, to just lurk and not de-rail a conversation.

With that said, your Phantom turned out GREAT! I love the fact of repositioning the cape just a bit to show alittle more flow to it and make it catch the eye a bit more.

MMM


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Yes, I do hate it. Thanks for the kind words about the Phantom, I was really happy the way it turned out.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Rich - a truly excellent bit of work on the Phantom! Kudos dude!!

It makes me want to re-do my Phantom of the Opera or get a new one and do a better paint job. By the way, are those kits still available anywhere?

Huzz


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Huzz, The E place has them or probably a few members here. I have one that is built and painted by a kid and missing the mask and cape, Just depends on what you are looking for. Thanks for the nice words .


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i do think this model lends itself well to subtle repositioning . on my coversion i turned his head and angled it up just a tiny bit to where it looks like he's lookin' at the mask . i didn't , at first , think it would make much difference but when i got him on the base with mask in his hand the effect was just waht i'd wanted . 
i always liked this kit and it's really neat to see everybody's take on him . no 2 are ever the same .
hb


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Harrell, You're dead on. None of these kits looks the same, ever!


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

*Is it out?*

I saw this kit being sold on Ebay, is it in the stores?


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

Otto , if yer talkin' about the Phantom of the Opera , it's currently OOP but can be found on ebay or some one here on the BB may have one they'd be willing to part with . just put a post on the swap and sell BB . if yer talkin' about the Captain A kit , i'm not sure if he's on the shelfs yet .
hb


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

F - terrific job on the Phantom with awsome facial details. I wish you would have thrown in a pic of the prisoner close-up. I like the Moss effect you put around his 'cell'.
I have a Luminator Phantom on my very near to-do list. I picked up on the E place for about $8.00. Also havee the PL Phantom coming up soon.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Jimmy, I'll see if I can dig up a Prisoner up close photo.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

*A face only Captain america would Love... Hmmmm.... What's That supposed to mean????*









- GJS


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

The inference was that the new Cap face was so friggin' ugly that only he could appreciate the ugliness of the Phantom! Guess it wasn't that funny....


----------



## Jokerman (Oct 6, 2004)

Just got word that Captain has shipped and I will have in stock Monday or Tuesday


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

F91 said:


> The inference was that the new Cap face was so friggin' ugly that only he could appreciate the ugliness of the Phantom! Guess it wasn't that funny....


I understood that. I was just sharing another ugly Captain's mug to kind of re-emphasize that point.

- GJS


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Oh, BTW, I won a Captain America on ebay. 15$ buy it now, should have it next week.


----------

